# Fettuccine Alfredo



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I used to have a recipe for Fettuccine Alfredo which was simplicity itself. As I recall, you tossed freshly cooked fettuccine in melted butter, added some cream, and fresh parmesan. Nothing easier. I have, however, lost the proportions and nothing I have tried over the last few years has come close. I haven't found the recipe in any cookbook, not even Julie and Jacques have helped. Can anyone out there help me? Please?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I think that's how you're suppose to make it traditionally. All I do is make a bechamel and add a bit of pepper and parmesan and some parsley as well.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Here's one recipe. Like any simple dish, the precise proportion of key ingredients will vary somewhat to your taste.

The important thing, as far as I'm concerned, is to put the cooked pasta into a pan with the butter already melted, then add the cream, then the cheese. Keep on the heat till the cheese mostly melts.

This might not be the "classic" but it works for me.

1 pound dry egg fettuccine 
1/3 cup unsalted butter 
2 cups heavy cream 
2 pinches freshly grated nutmeg 
1 1/2 cups freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese 
Freshly ground black pepper


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

nancya,

"Fettuccine Alfredo" recipes using butter, cream, & parmesan.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you Live to Cook and cchiu! This was indeed the recipe I was looking for - who would have thought, I was using too much butter and not enough cream. Now, I just have to save up all my cholesterol points again.

cchiu - you are much better at narrowing down a google search than me. tips?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nancya,

Which recipe did you use, Live_to_Cook or googles?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Kimmie,

Live to cook's and the top google [the "original"] are essentially the same. Slightly different butter to cream ratio, but very close. I got my "original" recipe off of PBS years ago. I believe in experimental cooking and will probably play with the butter to cream ratio - now that I have a better idea of what the ratio should be - until I find the level I like best.

Now, if you want to talk about the solidified glop I made last weekend, that is an entirely different story. That is why I turned to ChefTalk! 


EDIT:

I just went back and re-read the other recipe, which although it has similar proportions, has one preparing the sauce separately. Live-to-cook's recipe is the one I was looking for. [blush]

[ July 10, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It was more for the proportions, since I already used Live_to_Cook's method.

The nutmeg is also a nice touch.

Thank you both.

 

[ July 11, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

The nutmeg does sound very interesting. I sometimes make spinach lasagna roll ups for the sorority girls and the recipe has nutmeg in it. Surprisingly nice touch.


----------

